# Duckling Killer jailed-death penalty should be sought



## RCR 3 EVER (Apr 28, 2011)

A family of ducklings and mother duck at McDonald's in Ann Arbor were crossing the parking lot on the way to a pond. They did NOT stop for any handouts either, but employees kept an eye on them every year. 
Along came a Hummer with 2 kids and one guy tried to pick up a duckling and was told to not mess with the ducklings. After the kids picked up their order they drove around the parking lot and then drove intentionally over the duckling killing 4 of them.:censored: I am sure kids saw this horrendous act and it was even done the day after Easter when kids are thinking of ducklings and rabbits. Police were called and they are now under arrest on felony charges. 
Hopefully they brag about their duck slaughter in jail and get their just punishment by inmates. Or maybe they were thrown into the deepest solitary confinement cell possible, too bad. 
Since hunters are required to purchase Federal waterfowl tags wouldn't this be a federal case. Photos were taken show them to a jury and the death penalty will be given.


----------



## Big_Al (Apr 28, 2011)

This needs a WTF pic to go with it :msp_confused:


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Apr 28, 2011)

News did not show any photos except a very blurry image of yellow and brown smudges on pavement. There wouldn't be much left to see after a Hummer tire ran over a duckling, most of the gore would be in the tread. The guys lawyer claims the driver was trying to save the ducks. Did he mistake the scrambling ducks trying to get away from his menacing truck for a curb where he could park the truck and then pick up a wild animal which is also illegal since the mother duck was present.
No, he is a wanton killer of animals, kill anything in sight, in a city, he poached 4 ducklings in clear view of witnesses in daylight.
I hunt and support hunting but this is NOT hunting or protection of animals. More than maximum penalty is not enough for this idiot, if there was ever a time for prison justice...


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Apr 28, 2011)

*Tv station video*

Here is a link for the news story hope it works:
Police: 19-Year-Old Kills Ducklings With Hummer - Video - WDIV Detroit


----------



## zopi (Apr 28, 2011)

a good case for bringing horsewhipping back. 


It is funny, I have never met antone who drives a civilian hummer that I liked. 

Sure have pulled a bunch out of the mud though.


----------



## muddawg (Apr 28, 2011)

Sure sounds like a road hazzard to me .


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Apr 28, 2011)

*Ducks were in a Parking lot!!!!!!!!*



muddawg said:


> Sure sounds like a road hazzard to me .


 
Do you mean the ducks are a road hazzard? Maybe if they were waddling on a road,but they weren't. They were in a parking lot speed limit usually around McDonald's is about 5-10 mph because of all the kids and people. 
The kid drove past the exits around the parking lot after retrieving the food order just to kill the ducks with his big truck. I bet he did not even feel the thump. He probably did hear all the kids and people scream though.

Several years ago a family of ducks were trying to cross I-75 freeway 6 lanes of traffic. In front of me I did not understand the reason 3 semis were all slowing down ands blocking all the lanes & shoulders to a stop. On the other side police cars and other semis were also stopped to allow the ducks to cross. They all made the trip safely. Some people care about youngsters growing up and try to give them a chance.


----------

